# HILFE!!!! Programm zur Kesselfolgeschaltung



## Tobser (20 Dezember 2008)

Ich bräuchte dringend mal Hilfe. Für erfahrene SPS Kenner sollte das ein Kinderspiel sein. Ich habe folgende Aufgabe zur Vorbereitung auf eine Klausur:

Zwei Heizkessel werden mit einstufigen Brennern betrieben. Beide Kessel werden über einen Taster angewählt. Bei Anforderung Kessel 1 soll nur Kessel 1 laufen, bei Anforderung Kessel 2 sollen Kessel 1 und 2 laufen. Über eine Lampe soll angezeigt werden, welcher Kessel läuft.

Die Aufgabe ist im Anhang. 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!!!!


----------



## MW (20 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> Zwei Heizkessel werden mit einstufigen Brennern betrieben. Beide Kessel werden über einen Taster angewählt. Bei Anforderung Kessel 1 soll nur Kessel 1 laufen, bei Anforderung Kessel 2 sollen Kessel 1 und 2 laufen. Über eine Lampe soll angezeigt werden, welcher Kessel läuft.



Heist das jetzt: 
Taster einmal drücken --> Kessel 1 ein
Taster nochmal Drücken --> Kessel 2 ein
Taster nochmal drücken --> beide Kessel wieder aus ???
oder gibt es noch weitere Taster ???

Hast du schon eine Lösungsmöglichkeit ? dann stell die mal hier rein, denn die aufgabe klingt nicht wirklich schwer . Also bring mal deine Lösung (Bzw. Gedanken zur Lösung) ein, wir helfen dann gern weiter.  

Es bringt dir ja nix wenn wir dir hier einfach die Lösung geben würden(ich hoffe das macht auch keiner !!!)


----------



## Tobser (21 Dezember 2008)

*Ja,*

das stimmt so. Alles läuft über einen Taster. Leider bin ich aber eine totale Niete in diesem Fach. Wäre nett wenn ich einen Tip bekommen könnte, wie ich die Aufgabe überhaupt angehen kann. 

Vielen Dank!!!

Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Dezember 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Heist das jetzt:
> Taster einmal drücken --> Kessel 1 ein
> Taster *ein zweites mal* Drücken --> Kessel 2 ein
> Taster *ein* *drittes mal* drücken --> beide Kessel wieder aus ???


 
Hallo,

ich hab mal was geändert und hervorgehoben.

Vielleicht wird´s jetzt einfacher, einen Lösungsansatz zu finden 



MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Dezember 2008)

hast du denn wenigstens Teil a (vervollständige die Liste) schon erledigt ?


----------



## HaDi (21 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> das stimmt so. Alles läuft über einen Taster.


Das möchte ich doch stark bezweifeln. Die E/A-Tabelle sieht 2 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge vor. Der erste Eingang ist doch schon mit "Anforderung Kessel 1" vorgegeben, wie mag dann wohl der zweite heißen ?
4 Ausgänge sind vorgegeben, wenn man 2 Brenner und 2 Lampen ansteuern will, wird das auch genügen.
Ich frage mich nur noch, wie das Ganze wieder ausgeschaltet wird.
Sinnvoller wären m.E. Schalter anstatt Taster, weil damit ja vermutlich Ausgänge eines Heizungsreglers simuliert werden.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wenn da noch Ein- und Ausgänge fehlen (habe ich mir auch gedacht, hat der Fragesteller aber verneint), dann bitte meine Überlegungen wieder verwerfen und von vorne anfangen.

Aber dann sollt´s ja erst recht kein größeres Problem darstellen


Versuch den Ablauf mal zu beschreiben, und verwende dazu möglichst oft die Worte "UND" und "ODER"


MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Die E/A-Tabelle sieht 2 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge vor. Der erste Eingang ist doch schon mit "Anforderung Kessel 1" vorgegeben, wie mag dann wohl der zweite heißen ?
> 4 Ausgänge sind vorgegeben, wenn man 2 Brenner und 2 Lampen ansteuern will, wird das auch genügen.
> Ich frage mich nur noch, wie das Ganze wieder ausgeschaltet wird.
> Sinnvoller wären m.E. Schalter anstatt Taster, weil damit ja vermutlich Ausgänge eines Heizungsreglers simuliert werden.
> ...


 

Meine Vermutung.

Taster 1 Ein (wie Sockenalf beschrieben)
Taster 2 Aus


Jetzt ist aber erstmal der Threadstarter wieder dran , oder ?


----------



## Tobser (22 Dezember 2008)

Es tut mir leid. Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, habe ich von der Materie hier wenig Ahnung. Auch Aufgabe a) habe ich noch nicht erledigt. Ich stelle die Frage hier nicht aus Zeitvertreib, sondern weil ich mir ernsthaft einen Lösungsansatz bzw. Hilfe erhoffe. Auf Klugsch......kann ich verzichten. Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber es wäre wirklich nett, wenn sich jemand jetzt mal die Mühe machen würde, mir zu helfen. 
Übrigens jeder Kessel hat einen eigenen Taster. 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Tobser,
jeder hier im Forum ist bereit und willig dir zu helfen. Mit "klug scheissen" habe die Beiträge wenig zu tun.
Was *MW* andeuten wollte ist lediglich, dass hier der erste Ansatz mal von dir kommen sollte - eine Ansicht, die ich voll unterstütze ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid. Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, habe ich von der Materie hier wenig Ahnung. Auch Aufgabe a) habe ich noch nicht erledigt. Ich stelle die Frage hier nicht aus Zeitvertreib, sondern weil ich mir ernsthaft einen Lösungsansatz bzw. Hilfe erhoffe. Auf Klugsch......kann ich verzichten. Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber es wäre wirklich nett, wenn sich jemand jetzt mal die Mühe machen würde, mir zu helfen.
> Übrigens jeder Kessel hat einen eigenen Taster.
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!



Was soll man dazu sagen......

dann schau doch einfach mal hier .... vielleicht bekommst du hier Hilfe.... und ich denke Lösungsansätze hast du schon hier bekommen. Vollständige Lösungen bekommst du hier eher selten.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hier wird und kann dir niemand eine fertige Lösung präsentieren, wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, wie nun die Vorgaben sind.

Taster 1: Kessel 1 ein?
Taster 2: Kessel 2 ein?
Taster 3: beide Kesel aus?

ODER WIE NUN??????

Tipp mal das, was du bis jetzt hast


MfG


----------



## MW (22 Dezember 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> hier wird und kann dir niemand eine fertige Lösung präsentieren, wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, wie nun die Vorgaben sind.
> 
> Taster 1: Kessel 1 ein?
> Taster 2: Kessel 2 ein?
> ...



Also, ich hab mir denn Anhang vom  ersten Beitrag nochmal angeschaut, scheinbar sind es ja zwei Eingänge, also mach ich jetzt nochmal einen Vorschlag:

Taster 1 ("Anforderung Kessel 1") drücken -> Kessel 1 ein
Taster 1 nochmals drücken -> Kessel 1 aus
Taster 2 ("Anforderung Kessel 2") drücken -> Kessel 1 + 2 ein
Taster 2 nochmal drücken -> beide Kessel aus 

@ Tobser: Wie du siehst gibts hier einige Möglichkeiten(siehe auch die Beiträge von Sockenralf und Lipperlandstern) um die Sache zu lösen, deshalb solltest du uns noch ein paar Info´s geben  (z.B. den rest von der Aufgabenstellung, wenn es da noch was gibt)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich Beitrag Nr. 9 ansehe, dann erwartet der Gute ein fertiges Programm, das er ohne Hirnbenutzung verwenden/abgeben kann. Ich denke da wird nicht mehr viel von seiner Seite kommen. Denn ihr erwartet ja, dass er mitdenkt.


----------



## peter(R) (23 Dezember 2008)

@ Rainer

den Eindruck hatte ich gestern schon.
Genau genommen war der Beitrag eine Frechheit !!

peter(R)


----------



## kermit (23 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> ...
> Ich stelle die Frage hier nicht aus Zeitvertreib, sondern weil ich mir ernsthaft einen Lösungsansatz bzw. Hilfe erhoffe.
> ...


genau das Gegenteil davon vermute ich



Tobser schrieb:


> ...
> Auf Klugsch......kann ich verzichten.
> ...


nicht nur Du ...



Tobser schrieb:


> ... es wäre wirklich nett, wenn sich jemand jetzt mal die Mühe machen würde, mir zu helfen.
> ...


 Aber nur, weil es wirklich wenig Mühe macht

als erstes bezweifle ich, dass es sich bei der Anforderung um Taster handelt (dann würde korrekter Weise in der ZuLi nicht Anforderung, sondern Anforderungstaster stehen).

ZuLi:
I0.0 Anforderung 1
I0.1 Anforderung 2
Q0.0 Kessel 1 Start
Q0.1 Kessel 2 Start
Q0.2 Leuchtmelder Kessel 1 in Betrieb
Q0.3 Leuchtmelder Kessel 2 in Betrieb

in S7-AWL:

```
O I0.0
O I0.1
= Q0.0
= Q0.2
 
U I0.1
= Q0.1
= Q0.3
```
 
... und nun brauchen wir noch einen PS3-Dolmetscher ...


----------



## Tobser (23 Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

es tut mir leid, wenn ich mein Beitrag gestern etwas forsch war. Ist aber nicht böse gemeint gewesen. Leider habe ich zur Zeit ziemlich viel um die Ohren. Ich werde mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe geben, die von mir gestellten Aufgaben besser vorzubereiten. Trotzdem vielen Dank an Euch alle. 
Schöne Feiertage!!!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es tut mir leid, wenn ich mein Beitrag gestern etwas forsch war. Ist aber nicht böse gemeint gewesen. Leider habe ich zur Zeit ziemlich viel um die Ohren. Ich werde mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe geben, die von mir gestellten Aufgaben besser vorzubereiten. Trotzdem vielen Dank an Euch alle.
> Schöne Feiertage!!!
> ...


 
Hallo,

und nuuuu????

War´s das?
Problem selber gelöst?
Wo bleiben die Angaben?



MfG


----------



## peter(R) (23 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> Ich werde mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe geben, die von mir gestellten Aufgaben besser vorzubereiten.
> Gruß Tobi


 

... und wie wäre es gewesen mal einige von den Fragen zu beantworten damit wir die gestellten Aufgaben auch lösen können ??

peter(R)


----------



## kermit (23 Dezember 2008)

ja was denn nun? Klausur heute geschrieben, und nun ist alles egal? Also, das ist ja wie xxx ohne yygyyyuy! Bitte sehr, jetzt mögen wir die Aufgabe auch fertig machen ...

oder was heisst:





> die von mir gestellten Aufgaben


 Ich dachte, das sei eine an Dich gestellt Aufgabe?


----------



## GLT (23 Dezember 2008)

Tobser schrieb:


> Ich werde mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe geben, *die von mir gestellten Aufgaben* besser vorzubereiten.


Wie großzügig, Hr. Lehrer.


----------



## SBC-User (28 Dezember 2008)

also da schlagert man ja mal voll mit den ohren, ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das solch abstrakte aufgabenstellungen ohne ausreichende vorbesprechungen gestellt werden, so zum thema begriffsdefinitionen usw.

ich unterstelle jetzt mal bei den hier sehr geringen informationen das der vorschlag von kermit am 23.12.2008 16:33 der lösung am nächsten kommt, aber unter einer folgeschaltung verstehe ich ein wenig etwas anderes als das einfache durchschleifen von inputs zu outputs, denn das macht man auch heute nicht mit einem controller, was die vermutung nahelegt das die aufgabenstellung komplexer ist als hier dargestellt.

und nen input lesen und auf einen output ausgeben, dafür brauchts glaube ich keine klausur

!!! EDIT !!! Zudem mir da bei Kesselfolgeschaltung noch so sachen einfallen wie, mode-master, störumschaltung, laufzeitbedingte umschaltung, folgewechsel nach anforderungsanzahl, rückschaltverhalten etc. !!! EDIT !!!


----------

